# ALSA Probleme - alsa zerstört?

## CBarcley

Mal ganz am Anfang. Alsa und Arts haben schon auf dem PC funktioniert. Ich wollte aber den Voll-Duplexmode aktivieren um Skype benutzen zu können und das hat nicht funktioniert. 

Ich hatte vorher ALSA mit den alsa-driver installiert und bin, weil es bequemer ist auf die Kernel basierende Lösung umgestiegen. 

Ich hatte den Kernel 2.6.14-r5 mit alsa-driver installiert. Ich habe alsa-driver deinstalliert und einen neuen kernel 2.6.14-r6 installiert mit alsa im Kernel aktiviert. 

lspci findet sie auch:

```
00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
```

dmesg findet sie auch:

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Fusion CS46xx at 0xf4122000/0xf4000000, irq 11
```

nur Arts bockt dämlich rum.

```

Sound server fatal error:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
```

Und natürlich noch:

```

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

```

Was habe ich falsch gemacht und wie kann ich das korregieren?

lg

Calvin

----------

## Sourcecode

Mach die alsa driver aus dem Kernel raus und nutze die Software (Beiomir Bockt alsa im KErnel auch immer rum).

"Bequemer" != Besser.

----------

## Fuchs

Wie in der Fehlermeldung schon steht: Das Geraet ist bereits belegt. 

Lsof koennte da eventuell zeigen wodurch. 

Und an den Poster weiter oben: Ich persoenlich hatte noch nie

Probleme mit den ALSA-Treibern im Kernel...

----------

## CBarcley

hmm. habe jetzt lsof emegt und bin drauf gekommen, das es gar kein /dev/dsp gibt nur /dev/dsp1 bis /dev/dsp3, aber die werden nicht verwendet. Warum habe ich kein dsp? Ich hab keine udev regeln geändert.

lg

Calvin

----------

## Fuchs

/dev/dsp ist i.d.R. ein Link auf /dev/sound/dsp, 

sollte das vorhanden sein kannst Du den schlimmstenfalls neu

erstellen. Was sind eigentlich alles fuer Soundkarten 

(auch Onboard) in dem Rechner?

----------

## CBarcley

/dev/sound existiert nicht.

Ist ein IBM ThinkPad A22m Notebook (ErsteBank Edition) hat ein paar Änderungen. Mehr Ram und weniger Festplatte, sonst underscheidet es sich nicht vom Standard A22m.

Danke für deine Hilfe

Calvin

----------

## Fuchs

Oki, 2 Fragen dann: 

a) Sind die ALSA Treiber fest im Kernel oder sind es Module, 

und stimmen die Eintraege in cat /etc/modules.d/alsa?

b) ist bei Dir RC_DEVICE_TARBALL (/etc/conf.d/rc) aktiviert? (yes)

Resp. was gibt amixer aus, und was meint cat /proc/asound/cards?

----------

## CBarcley

Einstellungen im Kernel  (make menuconfig)

```

 <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

 <M>   Sequencer support

 < >     Sequencer dummy client  

 <M>   OSS Mixer API 

 <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

 [*]   OSS Sequencer API

 <M>   RTC Timer support

 [*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer

 [ ]   Verbose printk

 [ ]   Debug    

<*> Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x

```

meine /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

#wird nicht mehr benötigt daher auskommentiert

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.10rc3 ---

#alias snd-card-0 snd-cs46xx

#alias sound-slot-0 snd-cs46xx

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" ist eingestellt

Die Ausgabe von cat /proc/asound/cards

```

saturn linux # cat /proc/asound/cards

0 [CS46xx         ]: CS46xx - Sound Fusion CS46xx

                     Sound Fusion CS46xx at 0xf4122000/0xf4000000, irq 11

```

Die Ausgabe von Amixer ist leider ziemlich lange

```

archi@saturn ~ $ amixer

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 51 [81%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 51 [81%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 25 [81%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 25 [81%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 25 [81%] [on]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Center',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Depth',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 25 [81%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 25 [81%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-ex

clusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 24 [77%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 24 [77%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-ex

clusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 25 [81%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 25 [81%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-jo

ined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 25 [81%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [on]

  Front Right: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic1' 'Mic2'

  Item0: 'Mic2'

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-ex

clusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 27 [87%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 27 [87%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-jo

ined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 27 [87%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-ex

clusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mono Output Select',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mix' 'Mic'

  Item0: 'Mix'

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'ADC',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 32767

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'DAC',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 32767

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

```

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Calvin

----------

## flash49

Wenn /dev/sound nicht existiert, dannist normalerweiße der Treiber nicht richtig geladen.

Versuch mal mit alsaconf eine neue Konfiguration zu erstellen, beim letzten Update ging es bei mir erst mit einer neuen config wieder.

Edit: Deiner Ausagabe von amixer nach ist, der Alsa Treiber deiner Soundkarte wohl geladen, ich denke mal das etwas mit der OSS-Emulation nicht stimmt.

Funktionieren denn Programme, die alsa direkt benutzen? z.B. "mplayer -ao alsa" oder "aplay"?

----------

## CBarcley

also wenn ich in die Konsole im KDE Fenster eingebe z.B. mplayer -ao alsa  Der\ kleine\ Nils\ -\ hartz4.mp3 bekomme ich diese Ausgabe:

```

archi@saturn ~ $ mplayer -ao alsa  Der\ kleine\ Nils\ -\ hartz4.mp3

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville (Family: 6, Stepping: 10)

Detected cache-line size is 32 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: SSE

85 Audio- & 196 Videocodecs

Spiele Der kleine Nils - hartz4.mp3

Cache fill: 12.74% (1069032 bytes)    Audiodatei erkannt!

Clip-Info:

 Title:

 Artist:

 Album:

 Year:

 Comment:

 Genre: Other

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 24000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 56.0 kbit/7.29% (ratio: 7000->96000)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm:mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 24000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 24000Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 24000Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default

alsa: 24000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/32768 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 24000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 24000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 24000Hz/2ch/s16le...

Video: kein Video

Starte Wiedergabe...

alsa-space: xrun of at least 662.066 msecs. resetting stream

A: 152.3 (02:32.3)  1.4% 0%

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht.)

```

sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, ich höre nur leider nichts.  bei aplay das gleiche.

lg

Calvin

----------

## flash49

Was mich dabei verwirrt ist, daß er ja ohne Fehlermeldung spielt und die Mixersettings sind bei mir hier ähnlich. Gibt der Kernel irgendwelche Meldungen beim abspielen?

----------

## CBarcley

also unter Strg+Alt+F12 sind keine Einträge und dmesg schreibt auch nichts was nach Fehler aussieht. 

Fakt ist aber, das er keinen /dev/sound/dsp anlegt (und damit auch keinen link /dev/dsp)

Woher kann ich mehr Debug output bekommen. (alsasound?) Wie sehe ich GANZ genau was das Script beim Starten macht, vielleicht legt es mein Sound device als /dev/audio an oder so...

EDIT:Ich habe gerade neu gestartet und jetzt wird ein /dev/sound/dsp angelegt und der symolic link /dev/dsp. Es hat jedoch leider keine Auswirkungen auf die Soundwiedergabe. Sound wird wiedergegeben, leider nicht hörbar.

EDIT2: Ich überlege SCHWER wieder die alsa-driver zu verwenden. Ich hoffe sie funktionieren noch immer....

Wenn niemand mehr vorschläge hat was ich machen könnte werde ich das morgen in der Früh machen.

Was könnte ich noch machen?

Danke und lg

Calvin

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich überlege SCHWER wieder die alsa-driver zu verwenden. Ich hoffe sie funktionieren noch immer....
> 
> Wenn niemand mehr vorschläge hat was ich machen könnte werde ich das morgen in der Früh machen. 

 

Gute Idee!  :Very Happy: 

Mein Vorschlag: Kick arts in die Tonne! Vergiss arts einfach! arts suckt!

Ehrlich, das Teil macht nur Probleme. Das Teil ist ein einziges Problem. Wenn es sich  irgendwie vermeiden lässt, dann lass arts ganz sein, am besten du deaktivierst ihn einfach im kde Control-Center.

Meines Wissens funktioniert Skype, wenn du es mit "aoss Skype" startest. Dazu muss "alsa-oss" emerged sein.

Wenn du Skype so startest, dann kann es alsa-funktionen wie Software-Mixing nutzen und mit ein bisschen Glück solltest du dann auch Voll-Duplex haben.   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sound server informational message

 

"Informational", dass ich nicht lache!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CBarcley

So nach langem Hin und Her habe ich jetzt den Kernel ohne alsa installiert und die alsa-driver und alsa-utils emerged. Hat sich alles problemlos installiert. Alsasound ist gestarted und hat alle module artig geladen. Die Channel waren schon 

unmuted, hier war nichts zu tun. Und der Test

```
saturn archi # cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

```

lieferte kein (hörbares) Ergebnis.

Ich hab aber jetzt doch eine mögliche Ursache gefunden: ausgabe von dmesg

```
snd_seq_dummy: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_dummy: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

```

unter Strg+Alt+F12 (wie heißt das eigentlich wirklich?) findet man dann:

```
modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_dummy
```

Hää warum will der snd_seq_dummy laden?

Meine /etc/modules.d/alsa sieht so aus:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.10 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-cs46xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-cs46xx

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Danke

Calvin

----------

## Vortex375

snd_seq_dummy ist meines Wissens ein Dummy-Treiber, der einen MIDI-Sequencer emuliert. Ist wohl irgendwie für Karten gedacht die keinen Sequenzer haben, in Verbindung mit Programmen die einen brauchen oder so.

Ansonsten wirklich keine Fehlermeldungen? Hast du schonmal knoppix oder so gestartet um zu sehen ob dort der Sound funktioniert?

Die Mixereinstellungen sind außerdem oft heimtückisch: Ich würde wirklich mit allen Controls mal irgendwie rumspielen, aber ich nehme an, das hast du schon gemacht.  :Confused: 

Hast du nun schonmal alsa-driver oder einen neueren Kernel probiert? Bei mir klappt sound problemlos auch nur mit dem "externen" (nicht-kernel) alsa-driver.

----------

## phixom

Du solltest mal probieren in dieser Sektion:

```
##  ALSA portion 

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave 

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371 

##  OSS/Free portion 

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0 

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1 

## 
```

auch mal anzugeben, welches Modul er denn für deine Soundkarte laden soll.

Evtl. hilft das weiter.

phixom

----------

## CBarcley

Ich werde mal Knoppix versuchen...

und berichten ob es funktioniert.

Calvin

----------

## CBarcley

Ich habe Knoppix 4.0 auf CD gebrannt und die gebootet ohne irgendwelche veränderungen. Knoppix verwendet den selben driver wie ich (cs46xx).

Ich habe dann einfach mal versucht ob irgendwas geht mit 

```

knoppix@0[knoppix]$ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

```

Ich konnte ein Rauschen hören. Also unter Knoppix funktioniert der Ton. Wie bekomme ich ihn jetzt auf Gentoo auch hin? Kann ich irgendwie die Soundeinstellungen und Installisationen übernehmen?

lg

Calvin

----------

## flash49

 *CBarcley wrote:*   

> Ich habe Knoppix 4.0 auf CD gebrannt und die gebootet ohne irgendwelche veränderungen. Knoppix verwendet den selben driver wie ich (cs46xx).
> 
> Ich habe dann einfach mal versucht ob irgendwas geht mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" unter gentoo auch ohne Fehlermeldung "geht", dann schau dir mal die Mixersettings im Alsamixer genau an und stell die unter gentoo genauso ein, inkl. aller optionen.  Bei mir habe ich z.B. 3 extra Regler für einen "IEC958", wenn die falsch eingestellt sind, dann höre ich auch nix.

----------

## CBarcley

danke flash ich habe deinen Tipp versucht:

```

root@0[knoppix]# alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

root@0[knoppix]# killall udevd; udevstart

udevd: Kein Prozess abgebrochen

bash: udevstart: command not found

```

Also unter knoppix 4.0 bekomme ich den Fehler mit udevd so wie er in den Gentoo Doc's beschrieben ist. Aber udevd taucht nicht in der Prozessliste auf.... Verwendet Knoppix überhaupt udev oder noch devfs?

im kmix sind einfach alle channels unmuted genau das habe ich auch gemacht....

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Calvin

----------

## flash49

 *CBarcley wrote:*   

> danke flash ich habe deinen Tipp versucht:
> 
> ```
> 
> root@0[knoppix]# alsamixer
> ...

 

Bis 3.7 war es glaube ich noch devfs, 4.0 hab ich nocht nicht getestet. Wenn devfsd läuft, dann benutzt knoppix noch devfs. "mount" sollte auch zeigen was unter /dev gemountet ist, entweder devfs oder bei udev eine ramdisk.

 *CBarcley wrote:*   

> im kmix sind einfach alle channels unmuted genau das habe ich auch gemacht....
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
> 
> Calvin

 

Bei kmix gilt das Gleiche wie beim alsamixer: Wichtig sind auch die Switches/Schalter.

Was mich allerdings stutzig macht, ist, daß alsamixer unter knoppix die Soundkarte nicht findet. Das könnte nämlich auch bedeuten, daß knoppix aus irgendeinem Grund den alten OSS Treiber aus dem Kernel verwendet. 

Was sagt den ein "lsmod" unter knoppix? Gibt dmesg  irgendwelche Informationen zum sound aus? Steht was im syslog? Gibt es Unterschiede zu Gentoo?

----------

